# "medicated" goat feed?



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

What is this for? I saw it at Tractor Supply, and it has a minty smell to it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Which medicated feed are you referring to?

They have a goat treat that is called... licorice and it smells just like black licorice.... :wink:


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

lemmie see if I can find it online maybe....


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/producer-s ... b--2201042


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

The "medicated" refers to the decoquinate which is a coccidiostat (kills coccidia parasites in the stomach). Its good for kids but it isnt recommended for lactating goats if you are planning to drink the milk.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes ok for lactating goats but not if you are going to consume the milk.


----------

